# Proposed Body Armor Ban



## Dame (Jan 30, 2015)

An "interesting" bill introduced this month. @DA SWO, better decide on that armour and buy it. And keep the receipt. I'd like to think this is just so much BS and common sense will kill this, but...

*H.R.378 proposed to ban civilian ownership of Type 3 body armor.*


> [Congressional Bills 114th Congress]
> [From the U.S. Government Printing Office]
> [H.R. 378 Introduced in House (IH)]
> 
> ...


https://www.congress.gov/bill/114th-congress/house-bill/378/text


----------



## AKkeith (Jan 30, 2015)

I feel this is along the lines of the second amendment. If body armor had been around when the constitution was written I think it would have been included in the second amendment since this is exactly what a "militia" would need.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 30, 2015)

Why the hell does the federal government bother themselves with this kind of thing, states already have this for felons...why restrict it anymore?


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jan 30, 2015)

Kraut783 said:


> Why the hell does the federal government bother themselves with this kind of thing, states already have this for felons...why restrict it anymore?



Why would the government trust its citizens?


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 30, 2015)

Home of the brave, except when we are scared. Which is growing more and more each day.


----------



## pardus (Jan 30, 2015)

I need one medium sized SAPI plate if anyone has one.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Brill (Jan 31, 2015)

It's regulated here in Maryland.

http://www.dsd.state.md.us/comar/SubtitleSearch.aspx?search=29.04.07.*


----------



## JBS (Jan 31, 2015)

More democrat douchebaggery from Illinois.


But if you think this is bad, wait until Hillary gets into office.


----------



## Dame (Jan 31, 2015)

lindy said:


> It's regulated here in Maryland.
> http://www.dsd.state.md.us/comar/SubtitleSearch.aspx?search=29.04.07.*


States regulate sales to some degree. Most forbid felons from owning it but don't require a permit either. Regulating it at the state level works. This is an overreach of federal authority to take over what states have already decided for themselves.


----------



## CDG (Jan 31, 2015)

This is just like guns, ammo, high-capacity mags, etc.  The good guys that want it for protection or zombie apocalypse scenarios get screwed, and criminals will figure out a way to get it anyways. I don't see any reason why law-abiding citizens shouldn't be able to purchase this. As has already been said, regardless of which side you're on, this should be a state issue.  The federal government continues to insert itself deeper and deeper into issues it has no business in.


----------



## AWP (Jan 31, 2015)

Regardless of what you think about the issue, the fact that the Feds are pushing this legislation should trouble every semi-intelligent American.


----------



## Brill (Jan 31, 2015)

Dame said:


> States regulate sales to some degree. Most forbid felons from owning it but don't require a permit either. Regulating it at the state level works. This is an overreach of federal authority to take over what states have already decided for themselves.



Maryland is also a "may issue" state but in reality, a private citizen will need to show extraordinary circumstances in order to get a CCW permit issued.  Based on that, Maryland will probably not authorize Joe Sixpack to possess body armor.

Felons don't follow the law so regulations don't affect them.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 31, 2015)

The sponsor is a California democrat. Imagine that.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 31, 2015)

On behalf of Californians everywhere, I apologize for my state's shitty lawmakers.


----------



## AWP (Jan 31, 2015)

Deathy McDeath said:


> On behalf of Californians everywhere, I apologize for my state's shitty lawmakers.


 
If you're going to do that, you'll need a sandwich and a Red Bull because you're in for a long day.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 31, 2015)

Considering that California legislators have actually had the gall recently to propose revoking the 2nd amendment altogether? That's the kind of stuff that the 2nd amendment was meant for.


----------



## Dame (Jan 31, 2015)

You know, it occurs to me (after a couple of margaritas) that a good sized metropolitan yellow pages phone book could be made illegal by this.

(@x SF med: Troll man, please add commas as necessary to the above.)


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 31, 2015)

It's legal to own and wear up to Level III in Canada.  Except for Alberta and BC; both have restrictions and licensing requirements.  Nova Scotia is in the process of legislating the ownership and use.


----------



## fox1371 (Feb 1, 2015)

From my understanding, this bill was shot down as soon as it was proposed.  It gained zero traction.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 1, 2015)

@DA SWO don't be a hater.   We can't carry, so we need that extra layer.


----------



## Dame (Feb 1, 2015)

fox1371 said:


> From my understanding, this bill was shot down as soon as it was proposed.  It gained zero traction.


I hope that's exactly what happened. All that's listed under actions is Introduction and referral to committee. Maybe the House Judiciary Committee killed it.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 1, 2015)

RackMaster said:


> It's legal to own and wear up to Level III in Canada.  Except for Alberta and BC; both have restrictions and licensing requirements.  Nova Scotia is in the process of legislating the ownership and use.


The hate is for restricting and licensing requirements.


----------



## Centermass (Feb 1, 2015)

RackMaster said:


> @DA SWO don't be a hater.   We can't carry, so we need that extra layer.



With all that underclothing, you  guys already have a Level VII designation w/ no BA required......


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 1, 2015)

Centermass said:


> With all that underclothing, you all already have a Level VII designation already w/ no BA required......



True and gangstas can't hit shit wearing mittens.


----------

